# anybody know the factory oil weight for mk6 2.0t



## DominicVW (Feb 18, 2011)

i need to top off so i need to put in the same oil. i live in md if that helps any. gti has 19,000 on it, i dont want to change the oil now bc the dealer is free at 20,000mi. thanks


----------



## T Dog (May 22, 2014)

Well, Castrol is the official oil of VW, and in Europe they use a VW 504 oil. That equals Castrol SLX Pro OE 5w-30.

That being said, it doesn't matter what you add. Seriously, dino oil, whatever. imo, the 504 oils work fine with the low sulphur and non-ethanol fuels in Europe, but not so much here in USA. 

I don't want to get into recommending oils, but...more frequent changes than the dealer 10k might be a good idea.

If you ask, your dealer may supply Mobil 1 0w-40 for your inclusive change, mine did.


----------



## rcprato (Sep 14, 2007)

I think it's interesting that when VW started including basic maintenance with purchase of new cars for first 36K they changed oil/filter change to 10K intervals.

In my VW's I do 5K oil/filter change just to be safe and always use VW spec oil.

I do not have analysis done on my used oil, it may go farther but $50 for Ravenol VMO 5w40 and OEM filter is a lot cheaper than an engine rebuild.


----------

